# TTT - Titomic Limited



## System (22 August 2017)

Titomic is an Australian additive manufacturing specialist established to help companies leverage advanced materials and a new proprietary Kinetic Fusion process to produce stronger and faster products at scale.

Co-developed with CSIRO, the Titomic process overcomes the limitations of previous additive manufacturing (3D printing) for metals to manufacture complex parts without shape and size constraints.

It is anticipated that TTT will list on the ASX during September 2017.

http://www.titomic.com


----------



## Country Lad (30 October 2017)

I participated in the IPO because I thought there was some substance and future in their products. Bought a few more when there appeared to be triggers at 45 and 50.  

Surprised there have not been any comments.


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 October 2017)

Country Lad said:


> I participated in the IPO because I thought there was some substance and future in their products. Bought a few more when there appeared to be triggers at 45 and 50.
> 
> Surprised there have not been any comments.
> View attachment 73216
> View attachment 73217




well done

less than 50mm avail at market last report with large sub holders, great product


----------



## skyQuake (30 October 2017)

Country Lad said:


> I participated in the IPO because I thought there was some substance and future in their products. Bought a few more when there appeared to be triggers at 45 and 50.
> 
> Surprised there have not been any comments.
> View attachment 73216
> View attachment 73217



Hardly got any in the IPO - it was stitched up very tight. Seen management and the product has a lot of blue sky. The perfect hotcopper stock one might say...


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 October 2017)

skyQuake said:


> has a lot of blue sky. The perfect hotcopper stock one might say...



(cough) there's your reason right there, then
your own free 'support' team (gnashing of teeth included on downdays, free!)


----------



## Joules MM1 (15 January 2018)

everything in a trend is your friend catalogue ......going gang busters


----------



## kid hustlr (15 January 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> everything in a trend is your friend catalogue ......going gang busters




Yes the set up was there too. Hoping you took a nice chunk


----------



## Joules MM1 (1 February 2018)

rotation appears complete today with longtails printing and positive short/longrange money flows remain well in the black on news releases

prob even a liquidity pocket playing the ranges, turning over the auction

110 buyers for 628,462 units
66 sellers for 359,662 units
todays 1.58pm commsec front page (keen froth!)


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 May 2018)

gap n go on news + a break-out


----------



## kid hustlr (8 May 2018)

Joules MM1 said:


> gap n go on news + a break-out




Jumped my order this morning, I do love those 2 bar reversals @ highs but they can be hard to get on. Placement came online and it pushed higher all day yesterday made it even more bullish.


----------



## greggles (14 May 2018)

Up she goes. Nice move from Titomic over the last week. The company announced this morning that they have signed an MoU with Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri Australia. Lots of good news recently keeps driving TTT higher.


----------



## kid hustlr (14 May 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Jumped my order this morning, I do love those 2 bar reversals @ highs but they can be hard to get on. Placement came online and it pushed higher all day yesterday made it even more bullish.




Brutal one to miss!


----------



## galumay (14 May 2018)

up 2000% since listing. That's brutal to miss!!


----------



## Country Lad (25 May 2018)

Country Lad said:


> I participated in the IPO because I thought there was some substance and future in their products. Bought a few more when there appeared to be triggers at 45 and 50.




Even more substance and future in products now.  Nice breakouts today.
Still only about 65 mil shares on issue so capitalised at less than $200 mil.

When GE is going full steam with 3D printing, the future must be very bright for the likes of TTT, especially with its cold fusion technology, and being well in front of the pack.


----------



## Kryzz (21 August 2018)

Country Lad said:


> Even more substance and future in products now.  Nice breakouts today.
> Still only about 65 mil shares on issue so capitalised at less than $200 mil.
> 
> When GE is going full steam with 3D printing, the future must be very bright for the likes of TTT, especially with its cold fusion technology, and being well in front of the pack.
> ...




Are you still holding Titomic Country Lad? Longer term chart looking interesting atm


----------



## Country Lad (21 August 2018)

No, could not ignore my stops and sold end May but it still has my interest and watching closely. Volume up last few days, nice jump today which may well indicate something is up.


----------



## $20shoes (16 January 2019)

I was stopped in long on TTT today. It's hard to make out the volume on a zoomed out chart due to one huge volume bar that started the rally. It's not that impulsive, and may be even part of a larger bearish wedge, but I'm hoping she'll find some support between 2.45 and 2.55 and maybe get on with it.


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 April 2019)

break out - most indicia pointing in favourable direction


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 May 2019)

TTT gets much needed rectum rocket

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190531/pdf/445hs311ln56gb.pdf

#thingsthatmakethenextbullmarket


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 October 2019)

not often the asx asks for a please explain due to the sell side ....someones got a lean on

oversell today, bounce due, nervous nellies get to freak out over weekend, sell monday, bounce tuesday, but where exactly is the value zone ?


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2019)

Good product but they need to get profitable, I can't see it happening for years.
A raising will be required. I think they should have done it earlier.
Also shares got released from escrow is September. Looks like a cutting and run.


----------



## Joules MM1 (24 October 2019)

first time i've seen a please explain be a + for a stock

pinned a longtail on the day, so someone def wants in


----------



## frugal.rock (6 February 2020)

TTT showed up on my radar today.
Hadn't noticed it before.
Will be watching out of interest.
Any current thoughts on it @Joules MM1 ?
Cheers
F.Rock
PS: if they get the foot in the door with US Defence, happy days again? for holders.


----------



## barney (6 February 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> TTT showed up on my radar today.




You must be like me FR … always looking for Stocks that have been belted up for a while

Any ideas what kind of deal the Chairman Phil Vafiadis was swinging with his "Trust" writing Call/Put options over some of his other holdings vs their Tectonic holdings with a couple of his mates

Most people bet a schooner with their mates.  This little side "punt" resulted in PV netting 400,000 TTT shares for nil consideration.

That's a lazy $300,000+ wager with the boys.    I assume it helps him with his tax return or something similar


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 February 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> TTT showed up on my radar today.
> Hadn't noticed it before.
> Will be watching out of interest.
> Any current thoughts on it @Joules MM1 ?
> ...




lack of delivery on the hype, same challenge BRN have had

the rip october 24th was followed thru for a for few cents but the rinse repeat needs to be broken for larger capital to be applied on the + side .......unless a major contract is one likely the stock will seek lower levels for "value"


----------



## Joules MM1 (11 February 2020)

we seem to be missing a post ?
someone said they prefer to hang onto their stock .....nadgers, dont recall who it was
anyways, well held if still holding assuming you bought in/near the low

quietly lifting


----------



## frugal.rock (11 February 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> quietly lifting



Hit a high of 1.03 today or 16.5% just quietly.
They seem to be printing a rocket under the SP.
I'm still iffy about this one ATM.
It's been a long downtrend...up till now. Is the bottom in properly?
F.Rock


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 March 2020)

jeez, shows how beaten up the crowd is, no cheer leading this with a 50% jump in todays auction on the news which is stella stuff by any standards .....


----------



## barney (1 April 2020)

Joules MM1 said:


> jeez, shows how beaten up the crowd is, no cheer leading this with a 50% jump in todays auction on the news which is stella stuff by any standards .....




I picked this in the Monthly comp after seeing yesterdays move …… They raised a lot of capital at 80 cents a couple of weeks back which made the recent lows look overdone.  I dont know much about their technology but I get the impression they don't have a lot of opposition in their space and could easily rise further from here on.  I may also be deluded and have no idea


----------



## tinhat (21 May 2020)

I bought some of these a few weeks ago. Not many. I just got itchy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 June 2020)

Titomic Limited (TTT) is an Australian metal additive manufacturing company operates is focused on developing and commercializing *metal additive manufacturing processes*, which includes the Titomic Kinetic Fusion technology. Titomic's differentiator in the metal additive manufacturing industry is the ability to manufacture industrial scale, large size parts currently not available with any other system or technology.

_Hmm, where I have I read that before?  Was looking at AL3, and I remembered TTT

(not quite as terminal as A3D, and even put on 11c on Friday)






( a year ago ... "*3D printing a game changer*"

https://www.sharecafe.com.au/2019/11/27/3d-printing-is-a-manufacturing-game-changer/

(( no ASX stocks mentioned)))0_


----------



## Lucky777 (5 October 2020)

I bought about 10k shares of this, have a funny feeling about it.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

Did you get a funny feeling after you bought or before?
Any sharable basis for the funny feeling?
Cheers


----------



## barney (5 October 2020)

Lucky777 said:


> I bought about 10k shares of this, have a funny feeling about it.




The Technology seems amazing (to my old brain) ... but the chart is very ordinary ... Often a good time to buy  .  

They still have about $17 mil in cash which is handy.  Good luck with the trade.  Lol; just realised your name is Lucky ... you don't need it.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 October 2020)

I was thinking that Lucky777 may be Chinese Australian and with the tensions that TTT may benefit.

Or maybe defence spending in budget tomorrow?

Or maybe no news is good news and a languishing SP may indicate something around the corner, dump the price down, quietly and slowly buy (consolidation) and then when the catalyst arrives, up she pops...?
Or maybe all 3 ?
Dunno, not holding, need a holiday.


----------



## over9k (5 October 2020)

Yeah tell us more lucky, one look at that longer term chart is a great big NOPE from me but if you know something I don't, I'm keen to hear it


----------



## Lucky777 (5 October 2020)

This is pure market speculation and based on reading...I would say 3D printing will be up and up next year (trend). ScoMo has mentioned it and yes maybe the budget. Their TFK tech hits all the spots I see rising - oil, gas & defence. News today they are giving out samples to one defence manufacturer (Lockheed Martin), think it’s a huge winner coming by soon.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 January 2021)

Last post for the night.
Today's (yesterday now...) bar makes TTT worth keeping an eye on moving down the track. 
One bar doesn't give me a signal, but heck, it's a nice bar.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 May 2021)

A vote of confidence from a flurry of Directors buying the dip.
Considering a buy...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> A vote of confidence from a flurry of Directors buying the dip.
> Considering a buy...



Cheaper now  


Titomic is raising about $10 million priced at 26¢ a share which is a 10 per cent discount to the last traded price. There is an $8 million placement, followed by a *share purchase plan* capped at $2 million.

The  offer includes _one for one _options with an exercise price of 40¢ a  share and a two year expiry. On exercising the options, investors will  be issued bonus _one for two _attaching options with a June 2024 expiry  and a 60¢ exercise price, according to terms sent to potential  investors.

Titomic plans to use bulk of the raise at $4.4 million for working capital and costs, followed by a $3 million spend on offshore sales office and operational facilities and lastly, $2.6  million on a joint venture investment.

_Wow, (not) .  One for the true believers I guess. Think they'll be around in 2024?_


----------



## debtfree (26 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _Wow, (not) .  One for the true believers I guess. Think they'll be around in 2024?_



I have no idea especially with the market the way it is but I did notice TTT in a scan today, there seems to be interest in it of late. I was looking for Peter2's Reversals Setups with a higher Low.
It's been 8 months since last post so thought I'll just update the thread.

Also, Credit Suisse Holdings becoming a substantial holder with 5.07% (over 10 Million shares) on the 17th June. A couple of joint ventures.


----------

